# new tab button missing in opera



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2008)

"new tab' button is missing in opera. i checked the appearance option, everything is fine. i can open a new tab by going to file> new but it is irritating.


----------



## Indyan (Jun 27, 2008)

Shortcut key is Ctrl+T
Right Click on Tab bar and click on customize option from the context menu.Under buttons-->browser you would find your new tab button.Drag and drop it to the desired spot.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 27, 2008)

OK i brought it back. but i wonder how it could disappear in the first place?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2008)

^ An unintentional Right click >> Remove from toolbar. Does it matter?


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 28, 2008)

i was just curious thats all. im the only one who uses my PC anyway.


----------

